# It's been a while



## grandpawrichard (Jan 25, 2017)

I have been pretty busy out taking photos and working in my wood shop, so I haven't had much time to get into the forum. I have also been teaching Photography to kids in two different Boys and Girls Clubs, which keeps me pretty busy.  Sorry about that! I am however alive, contrary to what some people were thinking.  

1. 



2.




3.




4.




5.




6.




7.




8. 




9.





10.




11.




12.




13.




14.




15.




16.




17.




18.




Dick


----------



## rip18 (Jan 26, 2017)

Cool eagle series!


----------



## carver (Jan 26, 2017)

Very nice Richard


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 26, 2017)

Welcome back Dick - and a fine re-entry you make!


----------

